# Ist Hardwareversand.de seriös?



## AlphaNUSS (3. Februar 2010)

hi,
ich will mir einen neuen Pc kaufen und hab im GIGA Forum den Tipp bekommen, dass ich ihn mir bei Hardwareversand.de kaufen soll. Ich hab mir jetzt dort einen Pc zusammengestellt, aber weiß nicht ob hardwareversand seriös ist. Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch da schon mal was gekauft hat.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Man kann Hardwareversand mehr als nur empfehlen, sowie Alternate und viele andere. Aber Hardwareversand und Alternate stehen eigentlich bei den Plätzen ganz oben für PC Zusammenstellungen und Versand. Habe da schon oft bestellt und viele andere hier auch und hatten keine Probleme.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Jap, die Seite ist seriös. Hier im Forum wurd auch grundsätzlich nur auf der Seite zusammengestellt, weil dort die Preise gut sind. Kannst ohne Bedenken dort bestellen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn es dir um schnelle Lieferung und günstige Preise geht kauf die Kiste bei hardwareversand.de
Wenn du Service willst geh in ein örtliches PC-Fachgeschäft.
Generell kann ich dir aber sagen, dass HWV ein guter online Shop ist dem man ohne weiteres trauen kann.
Die gehören im übrigen zu Atelco, da steckt also ein größeres seriöses Unternehmen dahinter.


----------



## Arosk (3. Februar 2010)

Also der Support ist wirklich gut. Auf E-Mails hab ich manchmal innerhalb 20 Min eine Antwort bekommen :>


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

Auch noch meine Meinung dazu: Absolut seriöser und stark frequentierter Laden, nur zu empfehlen. Habe dort schon für viele hundert Euro Teile bestellt (nicht nur für mich) und hatte noch kein einziges Mal Probleme wegen langer Lieferzeit oder sonst irgendwas. Top!


----------



## aseari (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kann den Shop genauso wie Alternate und auch Mindfactory nur empfehlen. Sind alles sehr gute Shops mit super Service.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Februar 2010)

Kann dir zu Hardwareversand nur raten, da ich schon mehrere Sachen bestellt habe und
es keine Probleme oder Sonstiges hatte.

Denke auch kaum das die Seite schlecht wäre wenn hier dazu geraten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Februar 2010)

So ich auch nochmal!

Ich hab meinen Rechner auch von Hardwareversand und war wirklich begeistert. Musste zwar 6 Tage warten, das lag allerdings daran, dass ein Teil nicht lieferbar war und auf gelb stand und dann 2 Tage nachdem das Teil vorrätig sein sollte war der Rechner auch bei mir! 

Alles Top, hab meinen PC auch komplett wieder zurück schicken müssen, da ich Dummpatz wohl nen Fehler beim Montieren des Lüfters gemacht habe, hab den Rechner 5 Tage später mit komplett neuer CPU zurück bekommen! War absolut begeistert!!!


----------



## WeriTis (5. Februar 2010)

na dann gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur um mal auch die andere Seite der Medallie zu zeigen:

Ich hatte dort auch mal nen Rechner bestellt, der wurde nach der Montage wohl irgendwie vergessen... stand also 2 Tage lang fertig montiert bei HWV, bevor er zu DHL ging, wodurch ich ihn dann Samstags persönlich im DHL Versandzentrum abholen musste.
Hatte ständig Abstürze, die auch nach zweimaligem Einsenden nicht behoben wurden. Ausserdem war das optische Laufwerk jedes mal, trotz ausrücklicher Bitte darauf zu achten im Begleitschreiben, wenn er zurück kam nicht angeschlossen.
Auf Anfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich nach dem dritten (!) mal Einsenden wegen desselben Defekts vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten könnte. Das ist schon halber Betrug, gesetzlich geregelt ist der Rücktritt bereits nach der zweiten Gelegenheit zur Nacherfüllung. Immerhin haben sie sich dem Gesetz dann gebeugt...
...und mir erstmal nur die Tageswerte erstattet. Dezent frech, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen.
Nach einem weiteren Anruf hat ein Mitarbeiter dann die Überweisung des Differenzbetrags veranlasst.

Schön wenn es für die allermeisten hier rund läuft mit HWV, ich werd dort jedenfalls nichts mehr kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (5. Februar 2010)

Das kann dir auch bei "großen" passieren.

Ich hab hier einen Rechner eines namhaften Deutschen Computer Herstellers, der war inzwischen fünf!! mal in Reparatur.
Den gesetzlich geregelten Rückkauf würden das Systemhaus bei dem ich den Rechner damals gekauft habe zwar zustimmen, bzw. der Computerhersteller.
Das Systemhaus allerdings will die Kohle nicht rausrücken sondern nur bei Neukauf verrechnen.

//Rafa


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

So nun auch buuunt und in Farbe mit Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung ist wie üblich: Einzelteile kann man im Internet bestellen, wenn man sich einen neuen Rechner kauft, würde ich immer zum Fachhandel gehen. Da zahlt man zwar vielleicht ein paar € mehr, aber dafür hat man auch immer wen, den man den Rechner auf den Tresen stellen kann, wenn was nicht läuft.
Damit bin ich bisher ziemlich gut gefahren.


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Das kann dir auch bei "großen" passieren.
> 
> Ich hab hier einen Rechner eines namhaften Deutschen Computer Herstellers, der war inzwischen fünf!! mal in Reparatur.
> Den gesetzlich geregelten Rückkauf würden das Systemhaus bei dem ich den Rechner damals gekauft habe zwar zustimmen, bzw. der Computerhersteller.
> ...



wielange ist der Kauf denn her ?


----------



## Niranda (5. Februar 2010)

Mein persönliches Ranking sieht so aus:
1) Alternate
2) Hardwareversand
3) Mindfactory
4) Altelco
5) Caseking
6) Frozen-Silicon

Vom Preis her ist es meist:
2) Hardwareversand

Vom Umfang her meist:
1) Alternate

Zur Zusammenstellung meist:
1) Alternate

Für besondere Garantieansprüche:
3) Mindfactory (5&#8364; Goldcard)

Für schnellen Versand:
1) Alternate (auch bei normalen Versand meist am nächsten Tag da!)

Für Modding:
5) Caseking
6) Frozen-Silicon

Für Sonstiges:
1) Alternate
und dessen Ableger: Zack-Zack


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

hab fast überall n Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HoH , VV Computer , Mix gehen auch noch 

manchmal sogar Amazon günstiger wenn Versand wegfällt


----------



## Niranda (5. Februar 2010)

HoH sieht eig auch ganz nice aus, hab da aber noch nie bestellt.
Amazon ist gut, was Monitore angeht, dort sind sie in derTat meist günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

so ungefähr sieht/sah es aus

norskit.de = e-bug.de = preis-kampf.com
hardwareversand.de = atelco.de
mindfactory.de = vibuonline.de = compuland.de
bestseller-computer.de = kmelektronik.de
wave=maxcom=alternate=mix


----------



## Raefael (5. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wielange ist der Kauf denn her ?


Ca. 1 1/2 Jahre, wobei man sagen muss das es sich dabei fünf mal um den gleichen Fehler handelte.
So weit ich das beurteilen kann, Gerät ist verblompt.

Das erste mal tauchte der Fehler ca. 6/7 Monate nach Kauf des Rechners auf. 

//Rafa


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

soweit ich weiss darf der Händler/Hersteller 2mal nachbessern/reparieren und danach kann man den Kaufvertrag rückgängig machen und man bekommt das Geld zurück abzüglich eines Betrages für die Dauer der Nutzung


----------



## Crucial² (5. Februar 2010)

Da ich momentan selbst drauf & dran bin mir bei Hardwareversand.de eine Computer Zusammenbauen zu lassen hat sich für mich die Frage gestellt, was passiert wenn der PC kaputt gehen sollte. Aufgrund dessen habe ich vorhin angerufen und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Ich kann den PC dann ganz normal einschicken, sie schauen sich an was kaputt ist und je nachdem welches Teil ausgetauscht werden muss überprüfen sie die Garantie. Hat man auf dieses Teil noch Garantie tauschen sie es einfach aus und schicken den PC zurück. 

Bin sehr erfreut über dieses Simple Verfahren und werde mir deshalb jetzt auch bei HWV den PC zusammenbauen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (5. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss darf der Händler/Hersteller 2mal nachbessern/reparieren und danach kann man den Kaufvertrag rückgängig machen und man bekommt das Geld zurück abzüglich eines Betrages für die Dauer der Nutzung


Nicht ganz. 
Dreimal darf er nachbessern, dann kann man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.
Ist das ganze allerdings ausserhalb des Gewährleistungszeitraums, nicht der Garantie, ist der Hersteller/Händler berechtigt eine so genante Nutzungspauschale abzuziehen.

Laut Anwaltlicher Auskunft liegt es aber im Ermessen des Einzelhändlers ob er die Summe auszahlt oder zur Verrechnung anbietet.
Gibt dazu leider gegensätzliche Urteile ...

Aber das ganze geht jetzt zu weit ins OT finde ich.
Wenn Du mehr über den Fall wissen willst, gerne per PM.

//Rafa


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

nee nee wenn du da ausreichend informiert bist is das ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd mir den Stress dann halt kein 2. mal antun und den Händler/Hersteller meiden


----------



## Raefael (6. Februar 2010)

Und genau das mach ich ...


----------



## WeriTis (6. Februar 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.
> Dreimal darf er nachbessern, dann kann man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.



Ich zitiere §440 BGB, Satz 2:
"Eine Nachbesserung gilt nach dem erfolglosen zweiten Versuch als fehlgeschlagen, wenn sich nicht insbesondere aus der Art der Sache oder des Mangels oder den sonstigen Umständen etwas anderes ergibt."


----------



## Raefael (6. Februar 2010)

Also mir wurde vom Anwalt was anderes gesagt und es wurde auch anders gehandhabt.
Aber auch hier gilt das OT und das Angebot für die PM. 

Sorry wollte den Thread nicht hijacken!

//Rafa


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2010)

Ich beziehe meine Hardware und teilweise auch Software eigentlich nur noch Online und bei folgenden Shops:

Alternate ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei denen und kaufte Einzelteile, die 4850 war defekt ,nach 12 Monaten,wurde mir innerhalb 4 Wochen ersetzt.
Amazon, allerdings Amazon.de- Direktversand kein Marctplace.

Wenn Amazon mit Versandkostenfreiheit günstiger ist bei gleichem Artikel, bevorzuge ich diesen Shop.
Reklamationsfälle bearbeiten sie vorbildlich.
Habe mit denen noch nie Probleme gehabt, bestelle da seit 2002. Umsatz bis jetzt mehr als 2500 Euro.
Alternate, Hardware seit 2008. ca. 1200 Euro.


----------

